# Help with 2 channel audio & Front B speaker set



## Marksas (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Is there a newer AVR that can power a set of passive speakers in another room from a digital input and be able to switch those speakers on/off? 

For my setup i have a 7.1 Onkyo TX-SR505 AVR that my Apple TV (first gen), blu ray, cable box etc all run through in the living room. My media library runs through the ATV that is wired into my network from a Mac Mini upstairs. My main listening area is setup for 5.1 listening. I'm not using the 'surround back' speaker terminals, i am however using the 'Front B speaker' terminals to power 2 passive speakers in the kitchen allowing us to turn on/off those speakers via the A/B speaker switch on the front of the AVR. 
Now, in order to listen to the B channel (kitchen speakers) whether on its own or with the other channels, the input source has to be analog and not digital, which is why i run a set of analog cables out from the Apple TV to the AVR as well as from my Comcast cable box so we can listen to any of the music stations in the kitchen as well, my wife does this all the time. 

I don't think there is a solution to this problem unless i use the 'surround back' terminals instead of the B speaker set, but this is not an option because then the kitchen speakers would be on all the time, movies included. 

In order to use the Front B speaker set on my Onkyo, it is clearly stated in the manual that the input must be analog, i think this is fairly common amongst all AVR's. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Take a look at the Onkyo TX-NR929. It features Powered Zone 2 and 3 outputs and Zone 2/3 line-outs. This lets you assign two channels to power audio in a room equipped with speakers. An existing hi-fi system in a third room can also be connected via the line-out, enabling the use of the A/V receiver as a pre-amp and audio server. 

Control content in all three zones via remote app; play the same song in all zones using Whole House Mode; or enjoy a different song in each room.


----------



## Marksas (Sep 11, 2012)

Wardsweb said:


> Take a look at the Onkyo TX-NR929. It features Powered Zone 2 and 3 outputs and Zone 2/3 line-outs. This lets you assign two channels to power audio in a room equipped with speakers. An existing hi-fi system in a third room can also be connected via the line-out, enabling the use of the A/V receiver as a pre-amp and audio server.
> 
> Control content in all three zones via remote app; play the same song in all zones using Whole House Mode; or enjoy a different song in each room.


Great thanks! That is essentially what i'm looking for, as long as the zone 2/3 can be a digital input source which i did not see specified anywhere in the manual for that 929 so i would assume it's not an issue.
However, i'm not in the market for a $1K plus receiver at the moment, are there any out there that include this feature for $500 or less? I have no problem either going with a refurb from Accessories4less also.


----------

